# Top speed golf



## NRAW (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi
has anyone ever tried this online instruction in UK.
is it a bonified website.
would be interested to hear from anyone who has tried it and what were the results.


----------



## turkish (Jun 2, 2017)

I follow them on youtube and seems sound- just another instruction site like MAMG and revolution golf but not sure how much extra content you would get hat's not already on youtube anyway


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 3, 2017)

It's a fella called Clay Ballard, he does a lot of free videos but wants you to sign up and pay for his premium videos. He gets a bit too technical for me


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 5, 2017)

interesting first post ,pushing your own videos by any chance?


----------



## Mike07 (Jun 25, 2017)

Like the videos on YouTube...

Gets good reviews http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/1411656-clay-ballard-top-speed-golf/


----------



## g00dr1ch (Mar 11, 2019)

I was out of golf for almost 2 years due to medical reasons - during that time I took the Rotary Swing online course and then the Top Speed Golf (TSG) online course - I like the TSG better - in fact I thinks it's the best - only thing I don't like about it is they push you to take on extra stuff for more money but otherwise if you're a 15+handicap then i would recommend this course


----------

